# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  iPad Stuck on DFU MODE Black Screen | iTunes Restore Fail Error 4014

## mohamed73

iPad Stuck on DFU MODE Black Screen | iTunes Restore Fail Error 4014      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

